# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  How likely am I to get banned?

## joesmoed

How likely am I to get banned for buying a large sum of gold? ~400g

I've done google searches, browsed multiple forums and I haven't found anyone that has been banned for buying gold, but I am scared to buy such a large sum and turn around and get banned.

----------


## innovision

probably likely but i can help! post me your account name and server so I can add you and give me half the gold for safe keeping so you wont get banned. If you do get banned, at least I still have your other half to give back! not to shabby ehh?

----------


## lollyluna

> probably likely but i can help! post me your account name and server so I can add you and give me half the gold for safe keeping so you wont get banned. If you do get banned, at least I still have your other half to give back! not to shabby ehh?


Of course its not to shabby. ITS SHADY. 

If you believe that guy your a ****ing idiot. 

You probably won't get banned unless the gold seller reports you or someone else sees you.
its best to get a trustful friend to hold the money and send it over slowly. maybe give them 5 gold or so but not 200 gold like this noob.

----------


## Dante

400g? That's nothing.. ur not likely to get banned ^- ^ xD

----------


## xxsamxx86

400g? Thats a large amount? If you get banned for 400g then you're one unlucky person lol

----------


## Oxis

I got banned for sending 200 g to my other account before. 6 hours after transfer the gold, my account was terminated for "RMT related activities". I had to send in complain and have the gm review my account. They unbanned me 15 mins ish after I sent in the report. The gold i had was all legit though, mostly from flipping the AH/farming. 

The account that I sent the gold got banned, but the account that receiving didn't get anything.

----------


## joesmoed

> I got banned for sending 200 g to my other account before. 6 hours after transfer the gold, my account was terminated for "RMT related activities". I had to send in complain and have the gm review my account. They unbanned me 15 mins ish after I sent in the report. The gold i had was all legit though, mostly from flipping the AH/farming. 
> 
> The account that I sent the gold got banned, but the account that receiving didn't get anything.


thank you for the info

----------


## NERD420Elite

> thank you for the info


The only real way to get your account banned is if somebody that you didn't trust knew that you were buying gold from distributors. (It's a lot like drug deals, You can't get into any trouble unless you are caught or reported) But after having read the memory editing section on the GW2 Memory editing page, I am doubtful that you will really get banned for as little as buying gold from game currency distributors.

Just recently as of three days ago; the option for reporting gold spammers went away (I only know this because I have a knack for finding bugs) I've also just recently purchased a large some of gold myself, and nothing has happend

----------


## Icarus9152

Is it as likely as to get banned from buying an account in guildwars 2? Just wondering..idk anythin

----------


## doubleyoujay

my only concern is this, when anet ban a botting account will they also review the users they send gold to? if so we are screwed!

----------


## kindbudz

"buy small buy often" works especially as a counter to devaluation in the currency

----------


## doubleyoujay

> "buy small buy often" works especially as a counter to devaluation in the currency


hey thats what i do, is it safer?

----------

